# Hows the ice fishing on lake tschida?



## pistolbilly (Jan 19, 2003)

I'm new to this site so, i can use the help.Any way if someone gets this or see it could you let me know even if you don't know about the fishing on lake tschida thanks so much Billy


----------



## dropanchor (Oct 11, 2002)

An inlaw fishes out that way a lot.They had real good luck a few weeks back around the holidays but not much since.They did do pretty well recently in 7 foot of water on walleyes.


----------



## guppy (Mar 8, 2002)

We haven't been there for a couple of weeks. Did real well for walleyes in 25 to 40 feet in the late afternoon. Good luck.


----------



## MResner (Mar 14, 2002)

pistolbilly,

We haven't been over to the lake since the weather turned so much colder, but the last time we fished it, we couldn't find any "keeper' walleyes. We caught many in the under 12 inch class, but nothing bigger. The fish we did find were hanging on sharp drop-offs on several different locations around the lake.

For what it's worth... my advice would be to drill lots of holes and rely on your depth finder to find some fish, then keep moving until you locate some of the larger year classes.

I want to find some of the perch and big crappies, but I haven't been able to, so we've been fishing some of the smaller ponds.

MResner


----------



## sharkbait (Jan 9, 2006)

Just wondering if anyone has been on the ice yet this year? Hows the fishing been?


----------

